# Spin Boldak Afghanistan



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

In responce to Perry's interest I am posting some Pics from my Afghanistan combat tour. I wear the Mujihad wool cap that Perry was interested in, when it is cold and I am squirrel hunting. I had the same hat on in the Pics. The other guy in the pics name is Zia Den. I called him Zia Den the killer, as that is exactly what he is. He happened to be my interpreter and also hated the Taliban because they murdered his family when he was a boy of 10. We, were about 9 guys from former Army SF and also former SEALs. We trained these guys and also went out on S&D S&I operations with them. I will post some of the many pics that I have. Enjoy Frogman


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very cool Madison! Thanks for posting!! What was the purpose of the work you were doing there? That is if you can say. :0)


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

I like the stock on that kalashnikov you have there!









Being the curious folk I am I'd also like to know more about what you're doing there, what's it like? Are you a security contractor? - I briefly wanted to be one myself...


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Sam: I was recruited by some agents that work for the DIA. They pulled me of a list of guys that have been training the SEALs and Army SF. Our job was to work these Mujihad fighters for about 4 weeks and then put together some joint ( us and them) operations to build inroads into countering what the Taliban and Al Queida were doing down there in Southeast Kandahar provience. We would work with them in the field for about one month; and then turn them over to another command and start the process over again. I finished my contract in good standing, and am happy to be home free....Frogman


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Amazing, Frogman. Thanks for sharing these pics and the story with us.


----------

